# So Not Quite Everything Stays in Vegas!



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, so I went to Vegas a few weeks ago with some of my cousins for a "Girls Weekend Out!" Anyway, I met up with a couple members from CigarLive at Casa Fuente while there (Shrtcrt & Tuelle). We all shared a smoke there and here's the stash I brought back, along with this really cool Casa Fuente ashtray (this is only the second ashtray we've ever bought, the first being a Stinky). But this was just too beautiful to pass up and I could pass it off as a "souvenir" for Troy, since he was stuck at home with our three year old while we were out living it up. Anyway, the other night Troy and I each lit up one of these Casa Fuente Double Robustos and paired it with some Rowan's Creek Small Batch Bourbon (courtesy of Sysrock). A wonderfully smooth smoke!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*:dribble:I am so green with envy!!:dribble:*


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great smoke Rhonda Love my Stinky but I might trade it in a heart beat for that casa fuente. Saw it this weekend and it is gorgeous.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Rhonda--You are the girl!!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very very nice, at frist glance the band reminded me of a 32


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet! That's about the best Vegas souvenir I have seen!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha, we weren't going to use that ashtray Saturday cause it's our only expensive ashtray. But when else would we have such a good opportunity to break out the nice ashtray??


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> very very nice, at frist glance the band reminded me of a 32


Now that you say that it does look like a 32 doesn't it.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Haha, we weren't going to use that ashtray Saturday cause it's our only expensive ashtray. But when else would we have such a good opportunity to break out the nice ashtray??


 about as many times as you said ashtray...:eeek:....


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I get a commission each time I use the word ashtray. Whoop- just got paid again.

Ashtray.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very very nice Rhonda. I wish my wife smoked. It would be gerat to share my hobby with her.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> very very nice Rhonda. I wish my wife smoked. It would be gerat to share my hobby with her.


Don't be too sure about that, Jim. Cause then you have to share all your stix with her! Just kidding (but not about the stix). You should get her involved. The only downside is you have to find a way to double the already high cigar budget!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> The only downside is you have to find a way to double the already high cigar budget!


You can say that again especially when your wife starts out smoking hemingways!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> Great smoke Rhonda Love my Stinky but I might trade it in a heart beat for that casa fuente. Saw it this weekend and it is gorgeous.


Yeah, unfortunately it'd take two Stinky's to trade for this CF ashtray. I know there was a thread on here somewhere mentioning how expensive all that Casa Fuente crap is. But you only live once, right? Right?  Thankfully all our other ashtrays came gratis from events or online orders.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> You can say that again especially when your wife starts out smoking hemingways!!


Yikes! Don't show her this thread then!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Don't be too sure about that, Jim. Cause then you have to share all your stix with her! Just kidding (but not about the stix). You should get her involved. The only downside is you have to find a way to double the already high cigar budget!


I would gladly spend the extra money. She doesn't like cigars. she says when i smoke she can't stand my breath. I would love to spend an hour on the back deck and relax with her.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I love Vegas!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ahhhhhh the casa's come out glad you guys enjoyed them I'd have hated it if you guys didn't like them after I reccomended them


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

jitzy said:


> ahhhhhh the casa's come out glad you guys enjoyed them I'd have hated it if you guys didn't like them after I reccomended them


Oh no, it was a great call! And since you reprimanded Troy for not trying one yet, I figured I may as well join him!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> I would gladly spend the extra money. She doesn't like cigars. she says when i smoke she can't stand my breath. I would love to spend an hour on the back deck and relax with her.


Sorry 'bout that, Doogie. I find it a great way to just unwind, talk and relax at the end of the day. Just stop and enjoy life for a bit.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

This is definitely the way to enjoy these cigars- have her buy them so I don't really know how much they were. (I know the price, but I didn't actually witness the transaction, so it's easier for me to pretend like I don't know how much money is burning down to the nub there )


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those are some great pick ups
sounds like a heck of a time!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

They Look really good


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now those look amazing!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice looking sticks and ashtray...will have to try these out next time out in Vegas.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Some amazing smokes and ashtray you got there Rhonda! Very jealous I am indeed! Never had a Casa Fuente, but from what I have heard, they are a very nice Fuente! ...I really wish I could share a nice cigar like that with Julie... oh well, at least she let's me smoke cigars @ home! 

CD


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Stuff!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics! Nice grab and a beautiful ashtray!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul


----------



## agrippa472 (May 15, 2008)

doogie466 said:


> very very nice Rhonda. I wish my wife smoked. It would be gerat to share my hobby with her.


haha i don't know any girls who enjoy smoking, cigars or other things =(


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like life is good.
btw nice pics too.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, girl, you know how to have a great time!! Sweet smokes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome. Nice pickup Rhonda. :dribble: Are you gonna share with Troy or make him suffer?


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics Rhonda! I already know how great the CFs are.  

I miss Vegas...
:mumbles:


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Those are great shots.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pics Rhonda! Sounds like a great time and you have the rewards to show! That ashtray is amazing.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

I am now looking for a flight to Vegas...found one!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice looking ahtray, and great sticks! Never had the plezier of a CF. double robusto!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:Can't wait to try a Casa.ER Doc is supposed to pick me upa couple in Vegas!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

super cool!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey I got one of those too, sweet smokes, I want to go back!:whoohoo:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

That looks like what I will be doing in VEGAS next week. Thanks for sharing Rhonda. Flint


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Habana said:


> That looks like what I will be doing in VEGAS next week. Thanks for sharing Rhonda. Flint


Cool! Make sure you try their original mojito too. Give yourself some time to just relax and enjoy the cigar and the drinks. Vegas is always so much fun. It's like no place else. Have fun, Flint!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Rhonda, it looks as though Justin and Stinky are going to be getting a little HERF together for me at CASA should be a great time. Flint


----------

